# WHICH WOOD GIVES THE SWEETEST TASTE??



## kc5tpy (May 26, 2013)

_I am working on developing a blend of woods to smoke with.   Being from Tx. I should use mesquite ( and will do for brisket ) but I am leaning toward an oak/pecan mix. I want to add a sweetness to the smoke.  Well there the question.  Only thing left is for the Big Dogs ( experienced people ) to weigh in and offer their suggestions.  Thanks for the advice.  Keep Smokin!_


----------



## iebbqman (May 26, 2013)

your sweet woods, will tend to be your fruit woods.  Such as apple or cherry.  They will give your meat a slight flavor as the smoke they produce is more subtle.  Enjoy your mesquite for some it is the best thing to cook with.  An oak pecan mix will make for some very good base wood to use with any fruit wood.  Mixing mesquite and fruit may not do anything for you, as the mesquite tends to leave a very strong flavor in the meat.  Understand Jack's Old South uses Pecan for smoking his competition meat so it must be a good wood to use. In regards to whether oak or pecan is better, I would say price would be the deciding factor.  Whichever is cheaper to buy.  Have fun smoking.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 26, 2013)

I would have to say,Cherry. Lucky, I had that pleasure when I was living Temple. Now , no Mesquite and me and the Son and Kids love that strong flavor.

Back to the wood, I really enjot Cherry and Maple mix on Pork. Your Pecan and a hint of Cherry would be nice
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  . Other sweet Woods are Pear ,Peach ,and Apple. That's all I can find here ,I don't buy wood, I see,I stop ,I ask... usually I get some wood enough for a couple of smokes, Maple is dominate here and pretty much free anywhere except those danged Wood Scalpers.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Try our swap , someone on here will most likely be willing to send a set rate box from the USPS. I would give some of my Cherry for some Mesquite. Up to 70ld. for a set price,I think under $15. The wood locally would be that or more  , and on-line will kill ya. Just sayin'
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ask, a the members here if they want to trade, if you can get the Mesquite (I used to just go pick it up) , you may end up with a wide choice of Flavors.

You have a good Holiday and remember the fallen and our Service Personnel. And remember the Towers, all the Fallen there...

Good  weekend and as always . . .


----------



## foamheart (May 26, 2013)

I never heard of wood scalpers. two weeks ago we had a storm blow thru. I have OLD pecans in the back and both neighbors have one. One neighbors got twisted off about 20 feet up. Its smaller than mine so its trunk is about 4 ft. in dia.

She tryed to get the parish to remove it, they wouldn't. She asked me and I suggested calling the local tree removal company. She said that when she talked to them they made her the special little old lady deal and since they could sell all the wood to the local BBQ joint they would do it cheap, including grinding the stump. This was on a Thursday. It rained Friday so the canceled that day because they would have completely messed up her yard. They would wait a week so it would dry first.

I smoked Monday night till about midnight, it was still there then. I slept late, piddled around the house and went out about 10 AM and all the wood was gone. I am thinking that the wood removers had gotten to it and must be coming back for the stump later.

Thursday morning neighbor calls and asked if I saw when they loaded the wood, no didn't see anyone, but it was done Tuesday morning. She said the removal company called to cancel there Thursday appointment because it had rained again all day Wednesday. She didn't understand, it was gone, had they not gotten it?

Now the price to finish cleaning it and grinding the root doubled because they don't have an wood to sell. LOL. That was a week ago and no one still knows where that wood went.

Now that I have told my story, back to the question. I usually catagorize my woods in one of two, One iis hard, and two is sweet. Hardwoods are oak, hickory, mesquite, etc....Sweet are apple, pecan, and fruits. I use hard on beef for the most part and Sweet on pork and fowl. Beef needs that hard flavor, where fowl needs a light smoke. Pork is a 50/50 depending upon the circumstances.

I have never tryed blending yet, but I will. There are lots of woods I have not tryed yet, I just can't imagine corn cob.

All that being said, each person finds what they are happy with, no one is the same. Me I like light smoke, my Dad he wants it tasting like the smoke house burned down around it. personal perfrences


----------



## kc5tpy (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys.  I was thinking must be a fruit wood or maple.  I am trying to blend a mix of pellets for use with the AMNPS.  Unfortunately I now live in England and have to buy mesquite if I want it.  Almost makes me cry, PAYING FOR MESQUITE????  Back in Tx., I've had people pay me to haul it away!  Away to my offset smoker!  I used to say "REAL MEN USE ONLY WOOD TO BBQ"  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  but the English weather has almost defeated me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  Am giving up the offset and building a propane fridge smoker so I can cook in all weather.  Great story Foamheart.  Makes you wonder how in the HE11 did they get those big limbs out of her yard in the dark without a chainsaw or even waking anyone??  Corncob.  I was fortunate enough to grow up knowing my Great Grandparents.  German decent.  I still remember visiting Opa's farm.  And I remember the old smokehouse.  I only ever saw a pile of corncobs smoldering on the floor with meat hanging above.  LOVED the smell of that smokehouse, and he made some GREAT sausage.  Unfortunately his recipe died with him.  I'd say try some corncob if available; if it turns out like Opa's sausage you won't be disappointed.  Keep Smokin!


----------

